# help with jacksonville fla.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

partner may have chance to add wind to our sails sooner than previously believed. we are looking for real estate information with serious consideration leaning to the sailing/marina/live aboard venue. sailcondo?
does anyone rent their boat as they would a physical apartment? am i lost or just hoping for ...............? any information about this will be appreciated - 

or maybe someone wants to live executive life style near Atlanta Ga. on fresh water lake, jacuzzi/gourmet kitchen/4000 sq.feet (if interested please use email address)


----------

